# which patch do i use?



## mt boatie (Mar 26, 2007)

hi, ive just brought a new comp and im new to this, ive just brought my daughter the sims, sims house party expantion pack and sims hot date exp pack also, wen she played it for 3 hours , she went to save it and bugger me it wouldnt save,
i rand the copmp people who built my comp and said that its cause ive got windows vista , and that i should go on line and go to sims patch, wow theres to amy to look at and we ant sure which one to down load, oh the reason is it wont save at all, any help would be greatly acepted thanks too all who can shead some lite


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

mt boatie said:


> hi, ive just brought a new comp and im new to this, ive just brought my daughter the sims, sims house party expantion pack and sims hot date exp pack also, wen she played it for 3 hours , she went to save it and bugger me it wouldnt save,
> i rand the copmp people who built my comp and said that its cause ive got windows vista , and that i should go on line and go to sims patch, wow theres to amy to look at and we ant sure which one to down load, oh the reason is it wont save at all, any help would be greatly acepted thanks too all who can shead some lite


What version of the Sims do you have .. where are you in the world ???


----------



## spdabbs (Feb 23, 2007)

Right click the shortcut - Properties - Compatibility - check the "Run as Administrator" box, that could well fix the issue.


----------



## mt boatie (Mar 26, 2007)

its just the sims , i guess its the first one out, and we are in new zealand. hope this haelps you thanks:up:


----------

